#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  OLT Cianet ONU fiberhome

## davigava

Estou com um pequeno problema , tenho uma olt da ciante cts2720 , e para teste comprei a onu fiberhome hg220
estou com dificuldade para cdonfigurar a olt e a onu , suporte da cianet disse que ela é totalmente bridge , porem ao configurar a 
onu em dhcp(firmware chines) ela não pega ip que deveria, peço ajuda aos experientes

----------


## SuporteClinitec

Aqui também experimentei a ONU da FiberHome na CTS 2780 e não funcionou, estou usando as da Overtek que vendem no ISPShop esta funcionando 100%

----------


## valdineiq

Meu caro. 
Produto ciane com produto ciane, produto fiberhome com fiberhome.
Fazer gambiarra nao da certo.
Ja tentamos usar fiberhome com padtek e so deu dor de cabeça. 
Fiberhome com fiberhome nao dar problema e fica tudo tranquilo.
cianet nao testei mas usando a linha dele com produtos dele vai ser tranquilo.

----------

